# HandWorks show in Amana, Iowa - May 24 and 25



## lwllms (Jun 1, 2009)

There's a show of small hand tool makers this coming weekend in the Amana Colonies of Iowa. Some of the makers put this together to try to create an event similar to the first Woodworking In America conference that was held in Berea, KY a few years ago. There was some hope of having an atmosphere similar to the Plane Day event held at Popular Woodworking in 2006.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

If I still lived in Illinois, I would really consider attending but it's a long at from California!

I spent a lot of time in Iowa as that is where my wife used to live!


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

I live about 25 miles north of the Amana Colonies….besides this show, we are talking GOOD eats!!!!
M


----------



## richardwootton (Jan 17, 2013)

That sounds awesome! I wish I were closer…


----------

